# Foto in Schwarz und Weiß umwandeln um es an die Wand zu malen.



## witschi87 (8. September 2010)

Hallo hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Urlaubsfoto von meiner Freundin und mir so bearbeiten, dass es 2 Farben (schwarz und weiß) besteht. Anschließend würde ich das Foto gerne mittels eines Beamers an die Wand werfen und es an die Wand malen. (die dunklen Flächen ausmalen)
Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich nicht hinkriege, dass Foto so zu bearbeiten, dass mir nicht zuviele Details verloren gehen. Ich habe schon versucht mit Sättigung und Kontrast zu spielen, um das gewünschte Ergebniss zu erhalten - ohne Erfolg. Auch das abspeichern als 2-Farben-Gif brachte keinen Erfolg.
Hat jemand eine Idee oder im Bestfall sogar bereits Erfahrungen und kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Christoph


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. September 2010)

Bild / Einstellungen / Schwellenwert
Image / Adjustments / Threshold

Gruß
Martin


----------



## witschi87 (8. September 2010)

Ich habe mal die Bilder angefügt. Einmal das Original (natürlich nicht in Originalgröße) und das Bearbeitete.
Habe zuerst die Sättigung auf -100 gestellt um die Farben zu entfernen (ohne funktioniert die Tontrennung nicht richtig zu S/W) und anschließend die Tontrennung vorgenommen. Wirklich schön find ich es aber noch nicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. September 2010)

Naja, ein wenig Handarbeit wirste da schon noch investieren müssen, das ist klar.
Wenn du mehr bestimmte Details haben willst oder andere eben gar nicht, dann musst du vorher entsprechend retuschieren, damit die Schwellenwert-Einstellung auch wie gewünscht reagiert. Eine "Alles Spitze auf Knopfdruck"-Automatik gibts da nicht. 

Ich hab mich übrigens in der deutschen Bezeichnung der Einstellung vertan.
Schwellenwert heißt sie auf deutsch und ich habs im letzten Beitrag korrigiert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Spelmann (13. September 2010)

Das Bild hat halt kaum prägnante Tiefen die sich schön herauszeichnen ließen. Versuche vielleicht mal in mehreren Durchgängen den Kontrast zu erhöhen. Wenn Du dann das Bild mit dem Filter Farbpapier-Collage etwas stilisierst und zum Schluss einen Schwellenwert drüberlegst, hast Du zumindest eine Reduktion aufs Wesentliche, was das Bild dann grafischer macht.


----------



## chmee (13. September 2010)

Ich würd auch Deine Freundin, Dich und den Hintergrund separat bearbeiten um die wichtigen Bildinformationen zu erhalten.. Es gibt viele Wege nach Rom, Du könntest zB eine Farbebene (R,G oder B) aussuchen und jene mittels Copy/Paste und Tonwertkorrektur zu Schwarzweiß umwandeln.


mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. September 2010)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich würde dieses Foto gar nicht nehmen.
Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest, dann wirst du feststellen, dass genau 3 Sachen ein "Gesicht" ausmachen, insbesondere dann, wenn man es stark abstrahiert. Augen, Mund und Nase.
Dir wird schnell auffallen, dass keines dieser 3 Elemente wirklich vollständig erkennbar ist bei deiner Freundin. Insofern wird es wirklich schwer, da ein ansprechendes Ding draus zu machen, was es lohnen würde an die Wand zu pinseln.

Abstraktion ist letztlich die Reduktion auf das Wesentliche ... und ich bin sicher, dass dir bei genauerer Betrachtung auffällt, dass du deine Freundin zwar auf dem Ursprungsfoto erkennst, aber eben leider nichts Wesentliches daraus "freigestellt" werden kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------

